# Craft Beer Bars: Perth CBD



## Spiesy (22/7/15)

Hey everyone,

Over here in Perth right now - I've been staying in Freo for the past coupe of years, which is spoilt for choices, and I know of a few good spots in Mt. Lawley, but are there any recommendations for good craft beer bars in the Perth CBD?

Just laying some groundwork for tonight, thought I'd check in with the locals.


----------



## nvs-brews (22/7/15)

Bobs bar is by far the best in the CBD
Its at the print hall... good place!


----------



## The Judge (22/7/15)

Bob's Bar - top of the Print Hall has the best variety and rotation.
Belgian Beer Café (I know right?? They totally got the message that overpriced imported Euro-swill wasn't what we want to buy - now they've got a good selection of craft tap and bottled beer).
Old Faithful on King Street has a few good taps too.


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken (22/7/15)

Following this thread.
Will be spending a couple of months in Perth for work early next year...this is invaluable research.


----------



## nvs-brews (22/7/15)

for ken.. new place DTC (dutch trading company) has opened up in vic park (a couple of km's from the CBD) that has a real good rotation of hard to get beers.. on the negative, it can be a bit pricey and no pints..

Also for ken: five bar in mt lawley usually has a decent selection and mt lawley (beaufort st) is a ok place to walk down and have a eat and some beers..


----------



## keifer33 (22/7/15)

Definitely hit up DTC in Vic Park. It's a short walk from the Train station or the Vic Park bus transfer station.

Alot of 1keg only beers including sours/wild beers.


----------



## Spiesy (22/7/15)

Thanks lads.


----------



## Spiesy (23/7/15)

Bob's Bar was cool, thanks for the recommendation. The bar down the bottom was also reasonable, although the staff were a little surly.


----------



## The Judge (14/10/15)

We've got another craft beer bar in the CBD now called Petition. Corner of St Georges Tce and WIlliam street. Has an awesome selection of tap beers (about 15-20 taps). Rotating constantly. Highly recommend.


----------



## manticle (25/3/16)

Just checking these recommendations are still current as I'll be staying in Perth towards the end of April for a work trip.
Also are the above places good for food too? Any that win on both fronts?
Cheers.


----------



## Chridech (25/3/16)

manticle said:


> Just checking these recommendations are still current as I'll be staying in Perth towards the end of April for a work trip.
> Also are the above places good for food too? Any that win on both fronts?
> Cheers.


Petition (http://petitionperth.com) has tasty fancy food and a great tap and wine list. 
Baby Mammoth (http://www.babymammoth.com.au) in Northbridge has 30+ bottled craft beers including some rarities. They have also recently put on a few taps, mostly for local craft breweries. Food is good. Swanky bar.


----------



## manticle (25/3/16)

Thanks.
Work pays for meals but not through the teeth so a balance of good and good value is what I'm chasing.

Been all over many areas of AU but never yet to Perth so looking forward to it.


----------



## Chridech (25/3/16)

I'd say the Perth Restaurant scene is generally more expensive than the East Coast. Expect to pay $25-$35 dollars for a main course in most places that have a decent beer list. Not too hard to find Little Creatures and the larger local Craft Breweries on tap (e.g. Feral, Nail) in some of the more progressive Pubs and the food may be not quite as expensive. The Queens Hotel on Beaufort St. in Mt. Lawley strikes a pretty good balance but is about 3km north of the CBD. I'm sure others may know of Pubs/Bars a little closer to the CBD.


----------



## manticle (25/3/16)

Cheers mate. Can supplement the work per diem - just not wanting michelin stars or bain marie slop.
Your suggestions sound good.
Thanks.


----------



## The Judge (4/4/16)

PICA is another ok bar with a couple of good bottled beers and cheapish pub food. $25 for steak sandwich and any pint is pretty sweet IMO.
mechanics institute in the same area has some good (but expensive) cans and bottles and the only food you get is from the burger joint downstairs, so food prices are good.

My other recommendations above still stand too ;-)


----------



## pdb (5/4/16)

manticle said:


> Just checking these recommendations are still current as I'll be staying in Perth towards the end of April for a work trip.
> Also are the above places good for food too? Any that win on both fronts?
> Cheers.


I go there a bit for work, here's a couple of other suggestions:

If you're on the east side of the CBD then The Grosvenor (http://www.thegrosvenorperth.com.au) on Hay Street in East Perth has good food, and Feral & Little Creatures on tap. 
Northbridge Brewing Company (http://www.northbridgebrewingco.com.au/) in Northbridge is a venue that brew their own beer on premises and usually have some interesting bottled options available. Occasional beer related events as well. 
If you end up in South Perth then the Windsor (http://www.thewindsorsouthperth.com.au/) is worth a look, although from memory it's a bit pricey. 
For a huge choice of imported craft beer checkout the International Beer Shop in Leederville. Spend your allowance on beer and eat cheap take-away!


----------



## manticle (5/4/16)

All I need is bacon.


----------



## manticle (28/4/16)

Cheers guys.
Got to Northbridge and baby mammoth, a walk-past with decent single malts (missed the name, came out with a lighter bank balance) and a very tasty little mexican place with cute hispanic waitresses, good tacos and a big selection of tequila (somewhere on williams street).
Saw more stationary vehicles than I ever want to see again (whitemans).
Brief visit, will one day repeat.
Hobart was sunny, warm(ish) and clear when I left - Perth was cloudy and raining much of the time I was here and your tap water is dreadful but I enjoyed my stay and hope to be back.


----------

